# Fashion jewerly



## Anonymous (Feb 16, 2008)

I got a box of fashion jewerly today for $1.50. what is the best way to strip the gold off of this stuff. It is to my surprise fairly thick, I bent a piece and can see the flakes. I may just try and do that to get most of it.
Would it have the nickel undercoating also? Appears to be plated on lead or zinc.

thanks, Jim


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 16, 2008)

Jim,

I run mine thru the sulfuric cell.

Nickel is a standard undercoat to gold plated items.

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Steve,

Will straight battery acid work in a cell or must I concentrate it?

I am going to biuld one this week. I have some lead pipe, and I have welded up the SS anode already at work. I had/have a battery charger but it would not show any voltage when I tested it today, my father inlaw left it out in the rain - hes real good at that  .


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 17, 2008)

Jim,

The acid must be concentrated. Just boil it down until it looses 2/3 of it's original volume (for 33% battery acid).

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 17, 2008)

Thats is what I figured, but hey it never hurts to ask.

thanks.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 17, 2008)

put 3 pieces of the jewelery in one of the recieps for fake AR and the gold is mostly dissolved off, but the base metal appears to have no reaction at all. I assumed it to be lead or a lead ally since it is very heavy in the hand just wondering why it is not dissolving.

Used 2 oz of KNO3 dissolved in 1/3 cup of water and 2 cups of HCL(muratic) to make my solute.

The largest piece still had most of the gold on it, but 2 smaller pieces are
basically cleaned off. I am going to give it more time. Are lead compounds resistant to this type of AR - I know it is not at good as the real stuff. That would be nice if it is.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 20, 2008)

So happy, there was a 14k broach in the mix :lol: wieght 1/2 oz on my
old diet scale. ye ha.


----------

